# Harvey Emergency Relief Fulfillment Cigars (HERF Cigars)



## jc389

Ok, I am going to be honest as I really have no idea how this can really be pulled off, but I recently posted a picture of a great friend of mine who lost his cigars due to the flooding and damage that has happened on the gulf coast. I really didn't plan on people wishing to donate but as I should have assumed, everyone here was willing to step up and help a brother out even though he isn't part of this site.

So I got to thinking maybe we should try and organize some relief bombs for folks down there that lost everything they have. The problem is there is no way you can work through any relief agencies as they only focus on the essentials and cash. Which is what they are for.. So is this something we can do as a group? Again I have no clue on how to locate those in need so I am looking for help. I'm not looking for credit for it as this is something we will have to do as a group. I will champion it as much as it needs.

Does anyone have any contacts, suggestions, ideas, etc that will help with possibly doing this? It may not be logistically possible and thats understandable, but just wanted to throw it out here and see what if anything we can do.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Well for myself I pledged to help your friend out since he lost his cigars, I am sure others may surface but my thoughts would 

- make sure he has a place now to store cigars

- anyone willing to donate send their donation to a consolidated point (thinking you since you know the individual) 

- set a no later than date for them to get to you

- then pass them on to him 

PS my local shop owner said he would toss into the donation as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

Following this to see how it evolves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> Well for myself I pledged to help your friend out since he lost his cigars, I am sure others may surface but my thoughts would
> 
> - make sure he has a place now to store cigars
> 
> - anyone willing to donate send their donation to a consolidated point (thinking you since you know the individual)
> 
> - set a no later than date for them to get to you
> 
> - then pass them on to him
> 
> PS my local shop owner said he would toss into the donation as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


100% this! The biggest hurdle right now for him, or anyone else over there, concerning cigars is a proper place to store them. You got think that he may receive a vast amount of smokes from the overly generous folks here. 
1. If he can lock down a secure way/place to store them, then I think he could be ready to receive them.
2. If he has no way of storing MANY cigars, we may need to hold off on sending to him for the time being.

Other things you need to consider: 
1. Is mail even running on a regular basis in his area?
2. Is he living with someone else or in temporary housing? Will he have the space to store them right now?
3. Do you have the extra space at your place to consolidate a large amount of donations? Again, you gotta figure on a sizable amount as you'll be the collection point.
4. Are cigars a huge concern for him at this moment? I'm not saying not to send him any, the contrary, but is now the right time to do so?

Please keep us posted on any developments.


----------



## jc389

These are all great points and I agree about whether there is a need for cigars or not at this time. 

My full intent is to try and spread the wealth to as many people as possible, not just my buddy. I hope I didn't appear greedy and was trying to get him more cigars as that was not my intent, but rather try and distribute any donations to as many folks as possible affected by this disaster.

To be honest I am totally shooting the dark here on how to even find people affected and get them any packages, but I am still working on some ideas and making calls to try and find ways to even possibly do this.

I agree that cigars are far from necessary for folks down there but in this extremely trying time a little comfort can never hurt for both residents as well as recovery teams. When your recovering from a large scale event such as this the abilities for people to recover is greatly enhanced the quicker they can feel and have a sense of normalcy in their lives. Disaster related stress is always a big problem and being able to have even a small moment of normalcy can help people on the long road to recovery...

Yes... I actually have a degree in Emergency Administration and Disaster Preparedness LOL

This all being said this may not be something that can be accomplished. But I am trying to figure something out. If you guys dont feel like this a needed endeavor I completely understand and will let it go. I mean I may be trying to do the impossible here and its just not something that can happen.


----------



## JtAv8tor

I am not seeing any issues, your friend is a cigar smoker, he lost cigars in a disaster, we are willing to help and gift cigars to him, 

My and I believe others concern is let us know when he is able to receive said cigars  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

And if I recall you stated he is also a law officer, and I am sure he is very busy working long hours helping others in need heck that alone regardless of him losing his own personal cigars in my book deserves a gift of cigars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scap

Right now, too many complete losses of homes. 
It's hot and muggy, and many folks are without power.

Sending a boat load of sticks to someone without a roof over their head just doesn't feel right, and the sticks will not be properly maintained.

Would y'all be willing to donate to the JJ Watt Foundation?
https://www.youcaring.com/victimsofhurricaneharvey-915053

Just my two cents.


----------



## Del Fuego

It should work out fine with no problems. We send jc389 the sticks, he sends em to his friend and others in TX who need it.

As stated, we don't want to send any sticks out until the situation is sorted. No need to send the guy cigars if he's knee deep in water.

I can only imagine what some of the walk-in humidors in TX look like right now.....ugh.


----------



## GOT14U

Wrong thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

Scap said:


> Right now, too many complete losses of homes.
> It's hot and muggy, and many folks are without power.
> 
> Sending a boat load of sticks to someone without a roof over their head just doesn't feel right, and the sticks will not be properly maintained.
> 
> Would y'all be willing to donate to the JJ Watt Foundation?
> https://www.youcaring.com/victimsofhurricaneharvey-915053
> 
> Just my two cents.


I agree completely and this is another great foundation.

Since you're in Houston can you keep your ears open for folks in need? My thought was that I would take cigars and anything else sent and then I would buy some small tupperware containers that would hold like 5 to 10 cigars with a boveda pack. Again, not looking to flood anyone with like 50 cigars or anything. Just a little care package from all of us here at Puff just to help our fellow BOTL have a little peace even if just for a moment.


----------



## Scap

jc389 said:


> I agree completely and this is another great foundation.
> 
> Since you're in Houston can you keep your ears open for folks in need? My thought was that I would take cigars and anything else sent and then I would buy some small tupperware containers that would hold like 5 to 10 cigars with a boveda pack. Again, not looking to flood anyone with like 50 cigars or anything. Just a little care package from all of us here at Puff just to help our fellow BOTL have a little peace even if just for a moment.


We've been dropping stuff off at the local churches, many are operating as shelters and making sure people are fed and clothed.


----------



## jc389

Ok, I have two folks identified in need. One also lost his supply when the cigar shop flooded. The second lost his home and cars in the flood.

Any donations can be sent to the address in my profile. I will pack in a small tupperdore and mail to the recipients. 

I would like the shipment to be a fiver each. If anyone has some small boveda packs I would appreciate any help. I will pay for the tupperdores and shipping to the recipients and post their information here. The packages will be credited as "Everyone from Puff.com"

Thanks for any and all donations. All cigars will be donated


----------



## LeatherNeck

I don't know if you have already gotten the tuppers, but these are a great inexpensive option that are perfect for gifting small amounts of cigars. I use the larger ones and they are tough and well made. Most Walmart stores carry this line as well.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterilite-16-Cup-Rectangle-Teal-Sachet/167692239#read-more.


----------



## jc389

LeatherNeck said:


> I don't know if you have already gotten the tuppers, but these are a great inexpensive option that are perfect for gifting small amounts of cigars. I use the larger ones and they are tough and well made. Most Walmart stores carry this line as well.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterilite-16-Cup-Rectangle-Teal-Sachet/167692239#read-more.


I was just looking at these last night actually. Does the little vent on top ever give you any problems? I assumed it sealed well and as long as you didn't open it a lot I figured it would stay sealed well. The smaller ones dont have the vent which is nice.

Also here are the first two shipments I am about to send out. These are pretty much all the cigars I personally have to choose from so hopefully the recipients enjoy them.

Again I am still accepting donations if anyone feels inclined to send anything I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## LeatherNeck

jc389 said:


> I was just looking at these last night actually. Does the little vent on top ever give you any problems? I assumed it sealed well and as long as you didn't open it a lot I figured it would stay sealed well. The smaller ones dont have the vent which is nice.
> 
> Also here are the first two shipments I am about to send out. These are pretty much all the cigars I personally have to choose from so hopefully the recipients enjoy them.
> 
> Again I am still accepting donations if anyone feels inclined to send anything I would greatly appreciate it!


I never fiddle with the vent (It's for when microwaving), so no it has never been an issue. They seal really well because my RH hasn't budged on any of the six of this brand that I own. I'm in them all the time and have never had a latch failure or poor seal. I think I've had the first one I bought about a year. It worked perfectly and will hold about 40 Churchills so I bought and filled 5 more; not a single complaint. I know the one we're talking about is the smaller one, which I think will hold about 10 Coronas, but I was just vouching for the brand/design. 
I've been looking at the 16 qt. one here lately, but I've not purchased one yet. The main reason is because of the depth. I just like the three layers on my current ones because it's less hassle digging through it to find what I'm looking for. If I had a hundred cigars that I didn't want to touch for a long period of time, then yes; I'd go for the larger unit. 
Sorry, I got a bit off-topic. Back to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## LeatherNeck

BTW, those are some nice smokes. I'm sure whomever gets them will be ecstatic!


----------



## Del Fuego

I'll send out a fiver next week sometime.


----------



## jc389

Del Fuego said:


> I'll send out a fiver next week sometime.


That would be awesome! Thank you for your donation!


----------



## jc389

Well now that Irma has come through this is obviously larger than just Harvey relief. I know there are a lot of you guys down in Florida so if you know of someone... or even you personally lost any cigars and need a small token of relief speak up!


----------



## jc389

Package going out to the Port Aransas Police Department today
Contents of letter:
Chief Burroughs
Please find the enclosed gift of 10 cigars from the members of Puff.com We all feel the pain and stress involved in the recent hurricane damage to your city and the long hours you and your staff are logging in the recovery efforts.
While this is only a very small gift, we sincerely hope that any of your staff or members of your community can take a moment and have an enjoyable experience even if just for a few moments.
I leave it to you to distribute these fine cigars as you see fit. Good luck and everyone stay safe out there.

Everyone at Puff.com


----------



## JtAv8tor

jc389 said:


> Package going out to the Port Aransas Police Department today
> Contents of letter:
> Chief Burroughs
> Please find the enclosed gift of 10 cigars from the members of Puff.com We all feel the pain and stress involved in the recent hurricane damage to your city and the long hours you and your staff are logging in the recovery efforts.
> While this is only a very small gift, we sincerely hope that any of your staff or members of your community can take a moment and have an enjoyable experience even if just for a few moments.
> I leave it to you to distribute these fine cigars as you see fit. Good luck and everyone stay safe out there.
> 
> Everyone at Puff.com


Very Cool!


----------



## jc389

Tracking number
9405803699300507653303


----------



## Verdict

Awesome gesture!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

WOW! Got the Hickory Hookup from @Hickorynut! Thank you very much. I will be getting a tenner to the Rockport Police Department and the other tenner to the Refugio PD

Going to try and get these out tomorrow. Thank you again!

Jason


----------



## Hickorynut

jc389 said:


> WOW! Got the Hickory Hookup from @Hickorynut! Thank you very much. I will be getting a tenner to the Rockport Police Department and the other tenner to the Refugio PD
> 
> Going to try and get these out tomorrow. Thank you again!
> 
> Jason


Good Deal....we love our brothers in blue also....even though they don't wanna run into burning buildings. ..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

WOW! Got the Hickory Hookup from @Hickorynut! Thank you very much. I will be getting a tenner to the Rockport Police Department and the other tenner to the Refugio PD

Going to try and get these out tomorrow. Thank you again!

Jason


----------



## jc389

Hickorynut said:


> Good Deal....we love our brothers in blue also....even though they don't wanna run into burning buildings. ..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I know as soon as I posted that I realized that I haven't really included you guys! I will send the other tenner to Rockport Fire instead of Refugio. I will catch them the next time.


----------



## Hickorynut

jc389 said:


> I know as soon as I posted that I realized that I haven't really included you guys! I will send the other tenner to Rockport Fire instead of Refugio. I will catch them the next time.


Either way...you're a good man Charlie Brown....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

Hickorynut said:


> Either way...you're a good man Charlie Brown....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Rockport is a volunteer department so I am definitely going to hook them up.


----------



## jc389

A little relief on the way to Rockport Texas!


----------



## Hickorynut

jc389 said:


> A little relief on the way to Rockport Texas!


That's a smoke I can sit down for.....the other kind makes me have to jump.... :grin2::grin2:


----------



## jc389

Nice of them to take a moment and thank us for the cigars. Hope they enjoyed them
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------

